# Officer Down: Deputy Constable David Joubert - [Harris County, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Deputy Constable David Joubert*

*Officer Down: Deputy Constable David Joubert* - [Harris County, Texas]











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 60

*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Details:* Deputy Constable David Joubert was killed in a motorcycle accident while escorting a funeral procession on Cullen Street. Deputy Joubert was traveling in the left lane when a vehicle in the right lane attempted to make a left hand turn and pulled in front of his motorcycle.

He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries approximately one hour later.

*End of Watch: *Sunday, January 13, 2008

*Texas constable dies in motorcycle crash en route to funeral escort 
*
By Mike Glenn 
Houston Chronicle

PEARLAND, Tex. - A Harris County deputy constable killed on his way to escort a funeral procession when his motorcycle struck a car that pulled in front of him was remembered Sunday by neighbors as the heart of their community.

David Joubert, 60, was one of the first people Eilleene Keith met when she and her husband moved into the Waterside Landing subdivision in August 2006.

"A more friendly man you'll never meet. He was just outstanding," Keith said. "It's just a shock."

Joubert was with the local homeowners association and often enjoyed setting up block parties in the neighborhood. Keith said she felt safer having a law enforcement officer living nearby.

"He kept us informed about the things going on around here," she said.

Although often found tinkering in the garage, Joubert was always ready to strike up a conversation, neighbors said.

"He would just drop whatever he was doing and walk over," said Eilleene Keith's husband, Roland.

Eilleene Keith watched Saturday as Joubert pulled away from his driveway to later link up with a funeral procession that he was to escort.

While on his way to the procession, Joubert was in the left lane in the 6700 block of northbound Cullen shortly before 1 p.m. when a Mitsubishi in the right lane suddenly turned into the path of his motorcycle, Houston police said.

He was thrown to the ground and dragged several feet when the motorcycle struck the driver's side door of the Mitsubishi. Paramedics rushed Joubert to Memorial Hermann Hospital, where he died, police said.

"It's just devastating. He had one of the most dangerous jobs," Eilleene Keith said.

Joubert joined the Precinct 7 Constable's Office in January 2005. A spokeswoman on Sunday said Constable May Walker was unavailable for comment.

Before his hiring by Precinct 7, Joubert worked about 10 years as a deputy with the Fort Bend County Sheriff's Department.

"He was a good, decent, caring person," Fort Bend County Chief Deputy Craig Brady said.

Brady said motorists often don't pay sufficient attention to motorcycles in their vicinity.

"They have the misconception that motorcycles can stop faster, so it's OK to pull out" in front of them, Brady said.

Houston police said the fatal accident remains under investigation. The Mitsubishi's driver, who pulled in front of Joubert, did not appear intoxicated at the scene and consented to a blood sample.

"We don't have the results yet," HPD Sgt. N.A. Perry said.

The victim's brother-in-law on Sunday said family members were not ready to discuss Joubert's death.

In a show of support, Eilleene Keith said she was going to bring food to his grieving relatives.

"You just let them know that you're there and thinking of them," she said.
​


----------

